# How to copy Excel contents to outlook email



## tj23 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi All,

I am trying to copy the contents of an Excel file to email(microsoft outlook).I could not find a way to do this.All I could think of transferring it from Excel-->clipboard and then to mail.Is this possible?
Please let me know if you have any suggestions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nathan_s (Nov 2, 2009)

Well if you just sopy to the clipboard and then post it in Outlook that will work, sure thing you won't have any table content, just text, but i do thing it will be somehow arranged to represent table-like look.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

If you want to send the file itself then send it as an attachment. If that's not possible, I suggest copy/pasting after you export the file to csv or comma separated values. This makes it so whoever you're sending it to can import it in excel and have everything pretty much the same.


----------



## tj23 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi,

Many thanks for the response.The problem is that one of the columns in the table is a link to another URL.So, I chose a different way than using Excel file/CSV.I created a table in HTML code and used 

Set ol = WScript.CreateObject("Outlook.Application") 
Set newMail = ol.CreateItem(olMailItem)
newMail.HTMLBody = "<My HTML code that creates table with links....>"


That worked!!.Anyway, thanks again for the suggestions.


----------

